# Food in training



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great article 
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/what’s-deal-food-bribes


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a good one-thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice article! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just subscribed to their e-mail list, I like their articles. Thanks for posting.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Great article! I am totally guilty of the "sit" then allow him to pop up for the reward...
Hmmm, have something new to work on now


----------

